
1918 Flu Pandemic - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1918_flu_pandemic
======
slenk
Fun fact: The current coronavirus outbreak and the flu are completely
different viruses...

------
chriselles
Not much globalisation back in 1918.

But there was the anomaly of very large numbers of soldiers repatriating after
the end of World War I in cramped conditions with poor health & hygiene
standards.

It would be interesting to model what could have happened if the Asian Flu of
1956 and the Hong Kong Flu of 1968 occurred within a much more connected and
logistically faster world like today.

------
JKCalhoun
Genealogy can sometimes be a little sad: when I learned about a relative who,
only 19, a young bride and mother, died within a day of her husband of during
the flu pandemic.

Their baby daughter, FWIW, was raised by her grandparents, eventually married
and raised her own family, passed away a few years back. How sad though to
have been orphaned only months old.

------
Quequau
There is a book on this: The Great Influenza: The Epic Story of the Deadliest
Plague In History, by John M. Barry. I found it fascinating.

~~~
drdeadringer
I agree that it is an informative and good read.

The [unabridged] audiobook version is well done [performed?] for those who go
that route.

------
Mountain_Skies
On a related note, apparently the game Pandemic has seen a spike in sales. A
bit of dark humor always shows up.

